# Funcionamiento "sensor tactil" de vitroceramica



## Kolossus (May 13, 2009)

El otro día andaba arreglando una vitroceramica y la verdad es que me quedé con la duda del funcionamiento de los botones táctiles de la misma.  Cada botón tiene una serie de almohadillas en el circuito impreso, pero totalmente aislados del cristal termico correspondiente. Estuve comprobando la resistividad de la misma con un multimetro pero parece ser que no es relevante. Así que supongo que afectará en alguna manera a su propiedad capacitiva, como es posible esto?

Os dejo, un par de imagenes de las almohadillas que os he mencionado.

Por favor, estaría infinitamente agradecio a quién me lo sepa explicar. Gracias.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

parecen almohadillas conductoras, debe funcionar por toma a tierra.


----------



## Kolossus (May 15, 2009)

Pero el cristal aisla completamente la almohadilla, no es así?, en que principio físico se basa?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Kolossus dijo:
			
		

> Pero el cristal aisla completamente la almohadilla, no es así?, en que principio físico se basa?



No creo que sea muy aislante cuando esta diseñado para transmitir calor, quizas el cristar solo aisle cierta cantidad, los sensores de tacto por toma de tierra requieren resistencias muy altas, del orden de 10MΩ, igual usan el cristal como resistencia. ¿has probado a usarlo sin cristal a ver si funciona?


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2009)

el lado e la placa es un solo polo, asi que no se basa en conductividad (creo).

no vi la foto de la parte que uno pulsa.
pero dices que hay un cristal en el medio.

calor no creo que transmita por lo mens en esa parte por que ahi esta la placa electronica.

supondremso que esa almohadilla no es presionada, por que dices que hay un cristal.

entonces la unica respuesta posible es:


no tengo idea  ops:

EDIT: 4066 cuadruple bilateral switch.
qu ehagan el eefecto de una antena y capten la masa humana?
siempre ese tipo de esquemas me parecio "sensible a ruido" pero supongo que si se hace asi no debe serlo.

un tema interesante para aplicarlo en circuitos.
aunque no se la respuesta escribo asi que da entre "mis temas " y lo puedo seguir.

saludos


----------



## Kolossus (May 15, 2009)

Gracias por los comentarios, bueno...más indagaciones, la tuve encencida sin cristal y comprobé que presionando con el dedo o con algo puntiagudo (no conductor) también se activaba, eso sí, había que hacer bastante presión.

Más fotos, de la top, bottom y del cristal, pero este no tiene nada de lo común la serigrafía por la parte superior y punto, por debajo está directamente en contacto con la almohadilla. 

Cristal: http://i40.tinypic.com/r7lshk.jpg
Top: http://i41.tinypic.com/esp4hu.jpg
Bottom: http://i44.tinypic.com/2a8gite.jpg



> No creo que sea muy aislante cuando esta diseñado para transmitir calor, quizas el cristar solo aisle cierta cantidad, los sensores de tacto por toma de tierra requieren resistencias muy altas, del orden de 10MΩ, igual usan el cristal como resistencia. ¿has probado a usarlo sin cristal a ver si funciona?



El espesor del cristal es de unos ~5mm, así que supongo que está, muy por encima de los 10Mohm, vamos que el multimetro ni siquiera registra un valor en el límite de la escala.


----------



## Kolossus (May 15, 2009)

Parece ser que sí se trata de efecto capacitivo.

Al ejercer una presión bastante elevada para que se active, estás reduciendo la separación entre las placas conductoras del condensador. Así que una forma de explicarlo es que el coeficiente dieléctrico del cristal sea mayor al de la goma de la almohadilla. Y así es, viendo las constantes dieléctricas de ambos elementos, lo confirma.

Por cierto, he encontrado un artículo interesante al respecto.
The art of capacitive touch sensing

Mil gracias,


----------



## kurtidilla (Jul 16, 2012)

Kolossus dijo:


> El otro día andaba arreglando una vitroceramica y la verdad es que me quedé con la duda del funcionamiento de los botones táctiles de la misma.  Cada botón tiene una serie de almohadillas en el circuito impreso, pero totalmente aislados del cristal termico correspondiente. Estuve comprobando la resistividad de la misma con un multimetro pero parece ser que no es relevante. Así que supongo que afectará en alguna manera a su propiedad capacitiva, como es posible esto?
> 
> Os dejo, un par de imagenes de las almohadillas que os he mencionado.
> 
> Por favor, estaría infinitamente agradecio a quién me lo sepa explicar. Gracias.



Hola me llamo Enrique y soy nuevo en el foro! en mi época de estudiante hace dos años jeje hicimos un proyecto que se llamaba sensor capacitivo.
El principio es el mismo que el de las vitrocerámicas táctiles, nosotros hicimos un condensador en una placa, dicho condensador en condiciones normales se cargaba y descargaba en un ciclo constante, dicho ciclo variaba al arrimarle el dedo puesto que estabas variando la capacidad de dicho condensador, nosotros detectabamos esa variación de ciclos  a través de un microcontrolador programado por nosotros, al detectar el cambio activabamos un led, y para apagarlo igual.
Es un principio muy básico pero que sirve para coger el concepto.
Espero que mi explicación te sirva de algo.
Un saludo.


----------



## jamesoro (May 4, 2013)

@kurtidilla puedes dar mas detalles me interesa hacer el experimento, gracias


----------

